# Orijen for puppies



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Only Me ,

We feed Orijen to our dogs in addition to raw. I start out pups on the same food as the adults. Origen has high protein, and no grain, so there is no real concern for upset tummies. I have found you can easily interchange foods between the varieties, unlike most other foods.

You do have to watch out when they go through growing spurts, do not give too much, or they can get runny. When they are growing, I make sure they have extra chicken quarters, and meaty beef shanks with bones. The extra fibre in the diet helps slow things down so they can get the goodness out of it.

I use the regular food rather than the large breed. Poodles do not grow at a rate like a Dane, or Mastiff. They are lighter, but make sure your pup gets lots of bones to chew on, to get goodness, and jaw excercise.

Paragon


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply - that's just the sort of thing I need to know.


----------

